# Poll: How acceptable is using a leaf blower for light snow in the middle of the day.



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Looking for opinions on daytime leaf blower use for light snow in a residential setting. I unfortunately am having problems with an ex client all stemming from leaf blower use. Wish I could say more, but all I can do is compile information stating the acceptability or not of such tools during midday hours. Any links to articles stating such is appreciated as well.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

contractors even use backpack blowers to clear snow off of sidewalks and such if conditions permit, like snow consitency and winds.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

shovelracer;753061 said:


> Looking for opinions on daytime leaf blower use for light snow in a residential setting. I unfortunately am having problems with an ex client all stemming from leaf blower use. Wish I could say more, but all I can do is compile information stating the acceptability or not of such tools during midday hours. Any links to articles stating such is appreciated as well.


If what I am reading is right you have an ex client that does not like the noise from the blower. I would go to the city/county/township what ever is the governing body and request to see if there is a statue regarding noise ordinances.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

Although I've never used either my Stihl or Little Wonder in the snow I don't see a problem with it. If you didn't already, try to search for the info. I know I've read about using them in the snow either here or on LS a few years ago. What exactly is the ex clients issue with it?


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

while I've never used a leaf blower for snow, I can't see there being any real problem with it. Since you can use it during the day during spring, summer, and fall, I can't see why there should be a problem in the winter.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

we dont use them, and i personally dont think we should under any conditions...

Anyhow, i see other companies, big and small using them in NJ, around city areas too and at all times of the day/night without a care.

We were at one site, and another CO was on the other side of the street, doing another commercial site. same size/length sidewalk to do. The guy on the other company's side with a leaf blower, already started the long straight away of the sidewalk. I was just coming around the corner with a "push broom" that was a 36" wide floor model. I was finished our 140' worth before he was... Maybe his was a little cleaner, but after the calcium on the walks, it would all be the same an hour later, this was 11:30pm.


----------



## Terry R (Feb 14, 2009)

We use blowers all the time here in St Louis during the day, if the snow is light (less than an inch) and a "dry" snow. It is cheaper for the client because usually there is nothing left on the walks leaving no reason to apply de-icers. This is usually only on commercial building walks, because usually in a case like this, our condo complexes and apartment complexes don't want us to do anything anyways.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Hamelfire;753080 said:


> If what I am reading is right you have an ex client that does not like the noise from the blower. I would go to the city/county/township what ever is the governing body and request to see if there is a statue regarding noise ordinances.


I cant really talk about this issue a lot since this issue is still taking place and probably will for a few more months. I can say that it has nothing to do noise and this person is going extremely far out of their way to attempt to ruin my business name. All I can do at this point is compile information regarding the practice of snow removal with a leaf blower in my favor. Sometimes having all your business credentials can hurt you.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

we do it when ever we can during the day. works great on steps


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

If it was a noise issue with anyone, I could see how it would bother a client if he worked nights and slept during the day.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I live by the philosophy: "Whatever works"


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I have my guy use my backpack anytime there is dry snow on the walks. Anything up to 2 inches My Redmax 8001 blows to oblivion.

100% acceptable IMO...

I would think they would be a litlle loud in a residential area @ 3am though...but hey, no resis here.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I dont see a problem with it at all. I sometimes wish that I had a massive blower mounted in front of my truck instead of a plow. It would get rid of the light stuff much faster!

As far as using it for walks, it leaves a nice clean surface in little time. I used to use the blower when I lived at home to clear the walks and driveway after light snow storms.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

We use them all the time if conditions permit. Day, night doesnt matter.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Dustball;753268 said:


> If it was a noise issue with anyone, I could see how it would bother a client if he worked nights and slept during the day.


Nope, not the issue.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I use it all the time!


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Some people may not do it, and I think what your running into is the fact that it may not be the most common practice, but its very efficient under the right conditions. On a light snow dry, you can clear it at walking pace. We do it when possible because sometimes its just a very light dusting, I have even brought out my 13hp little wonder to blow off a lot before salting. (it was more just to see how it would work but it does wonders)

Explain to him that sometimes business need to approach things a bit differently in order to operate and be the most productive they can. Which in turns saves him money. Is this commercial or residential customer?


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

My contracts say I will remove the snow. It doesn't say how I will do it or what equipment I will use.

What is the difference between a leaf blower and a snow blower? They both make noise. They both blow the snow. The snow blower is a VERY acceptable way to remove snow. Why shouldn't a leaf blower be.

When you CAN talk about it, let us know what the real circumstances are.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

exactly, if we were to know the circumstances regarding the situation, and what he is taking issue with, we could provide more accurate advice regarding the use of a leaf blower. that would let us see both sides of the argument.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

We're getting closer. Unfortunately I cant even speak with the ex client at this point this issue is almost out of my hands. My case is very strong and loaded with documented facts over and over, but it will be up to the third party to make a determination.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm getting the sense that the ex client feels you are taking advantage of him. Does he think you are "cheating" on the snow removal by using unconventional (in his mind) methods? I agree with others that say use your resources and get it done in any way you can.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

so you are getting this settled through arbitration?? wow, your client sounds like a real pain.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a few Redmax ebz8001's and I have often thought of trying this but just thought I might look a little funny. Now that I know how many guys do it, I think I will give it a shot..


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

M&M;753530 said:


> I'm getting the sense that the ex client feels you are taking advantage of him. Does he think you are "cheating" on the snow removal by using unconventional (in his mind) methods? I agree with others that say use your resources and get it done in any way you can.


Pretty close, there is some more to it, but your close enough. Im just trying to keep my name clear and be compensated for my losses. Ive said everything I can. Thanks


----------



## JeffY (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't get the difference between using it during the day and not at night. A snowblower makes noise too, depending on the type it can be even louder. If they expect you to be quiet and use shovels, triple charge them for wear and tear on the body (never know if you pull a muscle in your back lifting that snow). We use our backpack blowers if the conditions are right and at any time of the day'/night. They are especially helpful for HOAs and you can knock those out in no time.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicWe use a back pack blower in order to remove light snow from mall sidewalks.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

we use them as much as we can with light fluffy snow. Like another poster said it leaves the walks spotless and reduces your use of ice melt


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

There are a lot of people out there that just don't get it. No matter how you explain it to them, they just don't get it. Sometimes it doesn't matter if they get it or not but when it does matter, boy is it frustrating.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

and what does this guy do in the fall with the leaves? does he insist on the leaves being raked as opposed to blown? do you do the fall clean-up too? 

i know you can't elaboroate right now, but if its not the noise issue, i can't see what his problem is - unless he runs a shop (like autobody) that is very sensitive to particles in the air.... but thats a stretch cus anything like that would be done in a well sealed and ventilated area...

anyway, keep us posted, i'm curious what his beef is.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have used mine a couple times on the light, fluffy stuff. Granted when the wind shifts the wrong way, you end up looking like a snowman, LOL  I have used it on a few drives before when my plow acted up and wouldnt work. I was tempted to bring out the push blower. I think some if not most models of snow blowers are just as loud, if not louder. Plus when using the leaf blower, there is no risk of eating a newspaper or launching a hidden rock thru a window.

Like I say, work smarter not harder


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

if you mount a big blower off the front of the truck just put some nascar stickers on the side windows and all the people looking at you funny will go... ohhh, now I get it

just because you clear snow a different way, the end result is the same, no one should have a leg to stand on against your efforts. if you've found a way to clear snow faster and charge the same and that is bothering the customer..too bad, thats not a good enough reason to *****. If you skip an event, miss sections, break things those are good reasons but not because you found a better way.


----------



## MWM (Oct 14, 2000)

My guess is the contract states something to the effect of "Shovel Walks". And since they were not "shoveled" thinks payment is not necessary. Some people.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

MWM;753764 said:


> My guess is the contract states something to the effect of "Shovel Walks". And since they were not "shoveled" thinks payment is not necessary. Some people.


Nope,

I can say that some people feel you should be working hard for the money. If you find an easier way that they didnt know about than why would they pay you when they can fire up the old crafstman electric. This issue was 95% difficulty vs. $ amount and 5% PITA. Right now it is 50% those plus 50% possible defamation. The end. Thanks for voting.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I would use a lawn mower just to really get them going
efficiency= results/effort


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

I have often thought about using leaf blowers to clear snow as I have a bunch of Echo PB400E's. I will try it next time the oppurtunity presents itself. The only problem I could see is using them in the wee hours due to noise concerns. I have dealt with some irate people complaining about me firing them up at 8:00AM in the summer, I checked with local ordinances and found I could start at 7:00AM so I tell people I am being courteous by starting an hour later. Other than the noise issue I say if it does a good job why not.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

JeffY;753588 said:


> I don't get the difference between using it during the day and not at night. A snowblower makes noise too, depending on the type it can be even louder. If they expect you to be quiet and use shovels, triple charge them for wear and tear on the body (never know if you pull a muscle in your back lifting that snow). We use our backpack blowers if the conditions are right and at any time of the day'/night. They are especially helpful for HOAs and you can knock those out in no time.


Frequency of the noise.

A leaf blower is awfully high pitched compared to a snow blower and much more annoying.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

when i pay someone to do something for me, i dont go around telling them how to do it, thats their job. and how stupid is it making him look now b/c he is basically admitting that "im an idiot b/c i paid someone to do this when i could do it soo easily" and we all know what happens later, they realize that it really isnt that easy and that there is usually 99.99% more to it than what they perceive.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

shovelracer;753818 said:


> Nope,
> 
> I can say that some people feel you should be working hard for the money. If you find an easier way that they didnt know about than why would they pay you when they can fire up the old crafstman electric. This issue was 95% difficulty vs. $ amount and 5% PITA. Right now it is 50% those plus 50% possible defamation. The end. Thanks for voting.


My guess is that you can just rip through the sidewalk work with a blower instead of a shovel and the customer wants a piece of the savings you're making with the blower.

your argument: a sidewalk is a sidewalk how I clear it is my business

their argument: you're doing it cheaper cost and cheating me by charging the shovelling rate ( and I'm gonna tell every body we know that you are a cheater)

nice extortion technique


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

i doubt there's any ordinance during the day regarding the noise of a leaf blower that would be ridiculous i hope you sent your client packing which it sounds like you did ifi they were going to be that picky its just a headache better to get out of it.

we use them all the time downw here for light fluffy snow especially on sidewalks you jsut fly through it. anything heavy is a waste of time though better to get a shovel or small snow thrower.


----------



## kmclawn (Nov 2, 2005)

MWM;753764 said:


> My guess is the contract states something to the effect of "Shovel Walks". And since they were not "shoveled" thinks payment is not necessary. Some people.


According to this customers way of thinking, don't use a plow for backdragging, you said you were going to plow. Some people are just a pain. I used a blower for many years to get a nice clean sidewalks. You just don't want to use them when it is too cold outside due to the fact they are setup for running at warmer temps. If you do, try fattening up the mixture. The main thing is you are the boss of your business not the customer. You do what is necessary to do the job based on your agreement. I let the customer tell me what they would like done and their input stops there. How I do the job is my business. Good Luck and sorry for the rant.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

any u guys think about doing light snow with one of these? very quick gets right down to pavement till about 1 1/2" on the ground even takes out the lightly packed stuff, quiet enough to run at night. we use our all the time for the light stuff day night whatever even in crowded condos never had a complaint


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

heather lawn spray;754298 said:


> My guess is that you can just rip through the sidewalk work with a blower instead of a shovel and the customer wants a piece of the savings you're making with the blower.
> 
> your argument: a sidewalk is a sidewalk how I clear it is my business
> 
> ...


..............


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

fisher guy;754401 said:


> any u guys think about doing light snow with one of these? very quick gets right down to pavement till about 1 1/2" on the ground even takes out the lightly packed stuff, quiet enough to run at night. we use our all the time for the light stuff day night whatever even in crowded condos never had a complaint


Also have this, works really well but just never use it.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

You know something that just crossed my mind while I was sitting here, A method that customers often think is out of this world stupid or not legit or a business man wouldn't use is a broom!

Ask your customer what they think if you used a broom? 

Then take them to the bobcat website, What you may do is just make them aware that there are many different methods that they aren't aware of that are commonly used when the right application presents itself. 

Just because they didn't know people do it doesn't mean its not done.

Whether its a small power broom for a weed whacker or for a skid steer.

Just trying to help.


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

I use mine whenever I want, residential or commercial!


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

IDK, tough call, I have never really used one for snow. I know they work good on light fluffy snow, but it does make you look a little goofy. 

A guy I know lost a condo complex over using leaf blowers for snow. As I recall the issue was that they basically "didn't like it" I think they thought he was cheating or something. They thought that if the snow was so light that it could be taken care of with blowers that it didn't need to be done.

Qucik story. At a site across from a lot I plow, I saw another large company using backpack blowers to clear probably 300' ft.of sidewalks. This was a heavy wet snowfall probably 3"-4" total. The guy was over there blowing away and was hardly making any progress. He was literly clearing the walk at a rate of about five feet a minute. I guess they finally wised up, becsue I noticed at the next event they had a couple two stroke Toro snowblowers that they were pushing around. 

In conclusion though, todays single stage snowblowers (good ones) will clear snow almost as fast as you can walk, and right down to the pavement too. So I would say to avoid any problems its probably just easier to always use a snow blower.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

that client need to be eliminated from the planet


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> A guy I know lost a condo complex over using leaf blowers for snow. As I recall the issue was that they basically "didn't like it" I think they thought he was cheating or something. They thought that if the snow was so light that it could be taken care of with blowers that it didn't need to be done.


See this is the mentality that always gets us between a rock and a hard place. As contractors we always strive to perform at our best to please our clients. But they forget they hired us for a reason, we are the contractor, we do this for a living so let us figure out the details of how the work gets done. I keep all my customers happy, but if one were to start telling me how to do my job, I would politely explain to him that this probably would not work out and id recommend some other companies to him.


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

Protouchgrounds, I highly agree with you. They hired us to do a job and we should do it as efficiently as possible so we can move onto the next customer. Would they complain if you brought in a Bobcat instead of a plow truck to clear the lots or would they think you are smart and efficient?


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

lawnboy11;755223 said:


> that client need to be eliminated from the planet


I got people for taht..........


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

MAGNUM SERVICES;755558 said:


> Would they complain if you brought in a Bobcat instead of a plow truck to clear the lots or would they think you are smart and efficient?


Yes they would. Remember when some people pay you they want to see blood sweat and tears. Equipment failures, wear and tear, and over all misfortune. It makes them feel like they are getting a better deal.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Me thinks there are more issues here than just snow removal


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

Some of the things I read on these post's by other contractors makes me VERY GRATEFUL for the customers I have as they all believe in letting ME make the decisions on how to remove the snow from their sidewalks and parking lots. They are also my lawncare customers and they never tell me how to maintain their properties or what equipment to use. They are always happy to have the job done correctly the first time and never question me about prices. I know I am very blessed! Keith


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

fisher guy;754401 said:


> any u guys think about doing light snow with one of these? very quick gets right down to pavement till about 1 1/2" on the ground even takes out the lightly packed stuff, quiet enough to run at night. we use our all the time for the light stuff day night whatever even in crowded condos never had a complaint


last placed i worked at demo'ed two of these.. they are going to buy 6 in the summer ... work amazing and honestly.. ill be getting one for my own house and take with me on my plow route so i can charge more for doing walks!!!


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

I have used my BR-600 to blow snow up to 2 inches relatively well. We're suppose to get a little clipper storm tomorrow and I will probably use it then too. Whats really funny is since I've started using a leaf blower I have noticed my customers neighbors using theirs. I get a laugh every time I see someone whip out there Craftsman electric to blow some snow. I will add this bit of info though: I have noticed that if you blow off a "dry" snow it works very well, but if you try to do a "wet" snow the places that you clear off ice up almost instantly. I think it has something to do with the temp. of the air coming out of the blower tube.


----------

